# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip phong cách châu Âu tại Đà Nẵng - Nha hang Bia Tiep Tulip

## hoannt90

*Địa chỉ nhà hàng:  174 Đuờng 2/9, TP Đà Nẵng

Điện thoại:            05113. 611822

Thời gian phục vụ: 8 giờ - 22 giờ các ngày trong tuần*

Nằm ngay khu vực trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng, tại số 174 đường 2/9, với kiến trúc cổ Châu Âu, Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip sẽ mang lại cho Quý khách những giây phút thư giãn thoải mái cùng gia đình và bạn bè. Tại Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip, Quý khách không những thưởng thức hương vị Bia Tươi mát lạnh tự nhiên mà còn có thể chứng kiến quy trình sản xuất Bia Tươi theo công nghệ Tiệp Khắc và nếm thử những ly Bia Sữa với hương vị quyến rũ ngay tại bồn ủ.
Với nguồn thực phẩm tươi sống và với tay nghề của những đầu bếp nấu nướng chuyên nghiệp, Nhà Hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip chắn chắn sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những món ăn Á – ÂU rất ngon, phù hợp khẩu vị, độc đáo. Với đội ngũ nhân viên tận tình phục vụ chu đáo sẽ mang đến sự hài lòng cho Quý khách.


Nhà Hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip luôn mang đến cho Quý khách văn hoá và phong cách trong việc thưởng thức Bia Tiệp thượng hạng và nổi tiếng thế giới. Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip là nơi rất lý tưởng cho Quý khách tận hưởng không khí của các trận cầu bóng đá đỉnh cao.


Với mong muốn mang lại hương vị Bia Tiệp ngon nhất, nhà hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip dùng các nguyên liệu tinh khiết để sản xuất bia đen bao gồm: Malt đại mạch vàng, malt đại mạch đen, hoa Hublon, nấm men và nước sạch. Malt đen được sản xuất theo bí quyết riêng tại TULIP hoặc nhập khẩu như malt đại mạchvàng. Tinh bột trong nguyên liệu được dịch hóa, đạm hóa và đường hóa. Dịch đường được lắng, lọc để tách bã, làm nguội để lên men phụ (tàng trữ 20 – 30 ngày). Bia được lọc tinh, có màu đen, vị đậm, hàm lượng đạm và các chất hòa tan cao, độ rượu khoảng trên 4.5 %.


Hãy đến với Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp Tulip để thưởng thức hương vị Bia Tươi ngon nhất và tận hưởng giây phút vui vẻ cùng người thân, bạn bè.



(Sưu tầm)
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng

----------

